# Which Wi-Fi card to use?



## ogogon (Aug 5, 2012)

Good evening, colleagues!

Can you please tell what kind of Wi-Fi card should I use?

I need a compatible FreeBSD 9.0 low profile PCI card, that supports the protocol 802.11N and WPA2.

Thank in advance,
Ogogon.


----------



## nslay (Aug 6, 2012)

This one is a PCIe card with low-profile mounting bracket. It's compatible with FreeBSD's ath(4). It works pretty well with hostapd! However it's a first generation 802.11n card (AR5416) and Adrian Chad told me that the newer AR9xxx cards work better.

EDIT: I should mention that I don't actually serve Wi-Fi in 802.11n mode. I'll mess with that some day.


----------

